# Cloth diapers in Toronto



## jukaco (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi 

I was wondering if there were any Toronto mommies who knew where I could pick up some cloth diapers in Toronto?

Thanks


----------



## Tweety_Bird (Feb 6, 2015)

If you 'google' (search) you should find retailer(s) selling cloth diapers near you.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

jukaco said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if there were any Toronto mommies who knew where I could pick up some cloth diapers in Toronto?
> 
> Thanks


Toronto mom here....You can find them in almost ever store even Toy's R US. What end of the site are you in ?


----------



## RichardSWaite (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------

